

College Isn’t Worth a Million Dollars - edw519
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2008/04/07/miller

======
shawndrost
Wait, is he saying that... correlation isn't causation!?!

Actually, I slogged through to the upteenth paragraph to find out that his
point is even dumber: He just wants to substitute his own apparently arbitrary
assumptions for the College Board's apparently arbitrary assumptions.
"Substituting some of his own assumptions for those used by the board —
including six years of tuition costs (and hence two fewer years of work),
private college tuition instead of in-state public tuition, etc. — Miller
calculates his own college premium."

------
aneesh
Well, just using average earnings doesn't paint the full picture. Look at both
tails too. What percent of college grads live below the poverty line? College
arguably gives you a better shot at the other extreme too.

------
PStamatiou
College isn't just about making more money afterwards. It's about meeting
people you'll keep in touch with for the rest of your life, learning from
interesting people that excel in their field and networking with people that
you might be able to help in the future and/or might be able to help you. It's
priceless IMO.

Not to mention being able to avoid the "so you don't go to college?"
conversation with dates..

------
gscott
College is worth two million dollars. The reason being is that we have two
classes in America those who have graduated from college with at least a 4
year degree and those who haven't.

(With the exception of those who quit and create multi-million/billion dollar
companies. With enough money everyone is equal.)

------
keating
"It's not just college.

It's _community_ college."

